# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  K1b1b (Greece)

## PRAETOR

Hello! I recently did the Living Dna test and i found tha my mtdna Halpogroup is the K1b1b. As i saw at eupedia it is found in Greece and Neolithic Anatolian farmers and is quite rare. Do we know anything more specific for the Halpogroup?

----------


## athos

what additional specific information are you interested in?
My 23andme Mtdna came back as K2 with no subclade. I'm most likely going to do a more specific mtdna test to break mine down further.

----------


## PRAETOR

Any information is appreciated. The most articles mention that k1b1b is linked with the Neolithic Anatolian Farmers and in Eupedia I read that it is found mostly in Greece. In some threads it is linked with Indo European migrations: ''Here is a summary of mtDNA haplogroups that were probably part of the Indo-European migrations during the Bronze Age.
R1a1a correlates best with mt-haplogroups: H1b, H1c, H2a1, H6, H7, K1b1b, K1c, K2b, T1a1a1, T2a1b1, T2b2, T2b4, U2e, U4, U5, and some W subclades (W3, W4, W5, W6). Minor mt-haplogroups also include C4a, C5, H27 and V7a.''

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-25613.html

----------

